# My father's headlights



## Ashe too (Dec 22, 2001)

My father has a '98 740i w/o the xenon headlights. He's 75 and has good vision but complains that the headlights in his car are not very good. I've been in the car at night and agree with him that his headlights are not very bright - almost dim. 

Does anyone have recommendations for a good bulb replacement (brand and model) and where to get them?

And does anyone know if his car can be upgraded to xenons?


----------



## dtkw (Sep 1, 2003)

The non xenon is pretty bright and cover a large area in my car. But if they are still not bright enough for your father, you can check online which HID kit could be easily installed into the car. I don't have that in the 740iL but I do have on the Benz.


----------



## Dan Martin (Apr 3, 2003)

I've heard that these guys are pretty good: http://www.proxenon.com/bmw.php and it looks like they offer a package for the 98 740i.


----------

